
Compiling the lambda calculus (2013) - mr_golyadkin
http://www.playingwithpointers.com/compiling-lambda.html
======
nickpsecurity
Yet another mention of how Haskell's type system catches problems at compile
time that would normally be runtime. That I keep seeing this mentioned means
it might be worthwhile for some Haskell experts to do a survey or meta paper
that tries to find every instance and technique of this. As in, all kinds of
recurring problems in programming that people solved with the type system.

To make it more clear, Ur/Web has a few that prevent common defects in web
applications:

[http://www.impredicative.com/ur/](http://www.impredicative.com/ur/)

Stuff like that for as many issues as possible. Might get more R&D and/or
uptake on that stuff. Ideal scenario, which is unlikely, is the good ones
become a de facto standard that show up in all sorts of functional and semi-
functional language applications.

------
FullyFunctional
I posit that people enjoying [reading about] this would also thoroughly enjoy
"The Reduceron reconfigured and re-evaluated" (accessible from
[https://www.cs.york.ac.uk/fp/reduceron](https://www.cs.york.ac.uk/fp/reduceron)).

